# Deep Breathing



## rabbit (Mar 24, 2007)

I have always enjoyed deep breathing (pranayama) and the feeling it produces. Now studies have come out saying deep breathing can improve respiratory muscle endurance capacity by 12 %. I have tried this with success and recommend it to anyone who struggles with the endurance ascept of running. 

Here is the link:
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=419707


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2007)

This is also a benefit of training certain styles of Qigong and some strike training drills in Xingyquan


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great now I can make my lungs have muscles, YEA they need the help they are so out of shape.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Deep breathing exercises have always made me feel better but I never really knew the medical aspects


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Nov 20, 2008)

Deep, abdominal breathing also helps improve the lymphatic system of the body...healthier immune function.


----------

